
Ask HN: How to get access to secret Windows APIs? - fxtentacle
Dear HackerNews,<p>I would like to implement my own virtual surround sound provider akin to &quot;Windows Sonic for Headphones&quot; and &quot;Dolby Atmos for Headphones&quot;. As far as I can see, there&#x27;s absolutely no public API doc about that feature.<p>How would you approach analyzing &#x2F; reverse engineering Windows to get access to the provider-side API?<p>Given that Windows usually uses COM objects, I&#x27;d guess that once you have the correct binary file, creating a reliably working interface specification should be easy.
======
fxtentacle
This is the consumer-side API: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/coreaudio/ren...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/coreaudio/render-spatial-sound-using-spatial-audio-objects)
I'm trying to implement the provider side, i.e. the thing that creates COM
objects for ISpatialAudioClient to work with.

